# thinning shears



## dawns (Jun 29, 2010)

I use my thinning shears just to cover up lines the clippers make. If you actually cut with them you can cause the hair to mat up worse, the shorter strands will twist around the longer. what i would do is use a clipper but use a large attachment, like maybe a 1" or something like that.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Just like people need trims due to split ends, it's good for the dog's hair to get trimmed. I would not use thinning shears on the poodle hair. Use scsissors or attachment combs on the clippers. You can specify to the groomer that you like the shaggy look. They will leave the hair a little longer. In the end, it is just hair and it'll grow back.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I don't have any thinning sheers. I have been wondering if I need them. Carley's TK is long and heavy, wants to part and fall flat. Would thinning sheers help with this ? I want to keep it long.


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

Generally we don't use thinning shears on curly breeds. They're made for trimming other breeds that are supposed to have a "natural" look and poodles simply aren't a naturally coated breed (think retrievers or dogs that don't get haircuts). You want poodle hair to look thick and evenly cut, so taking thinners to a poodle coat will make it look a bit moth eaten and unhealthy.

A good groomer will not force you to have a haircut you don't want, UNLESS the dog is matted and is past a point of being able to brush out, which needs to be shaved and restart with fresh healthy growth. Just tell them you want a non-poodley style. A lot of us call the shaggy dog look a Teddybear clip.

*Carley*, noooo! Her topknot parts because the hair is long. Hair gets heavier the longer it is and eventually there's going to be a point where the combo of lots of curly hairs that twist together simply can't hold its weight. But taking thinners to it is just going to make the problem worse. Taking out bulk in curly coat removes some of the strength that holds it up. It will get flatter and look more like the dog is balding the more you take out. That's the main use for thinners on straight or wavy hair, like when we blend the "skirts" on terriers and cockers, to get it to lie naturally flat rather than stick out like a hula skirt. On poodle hair it just looks icky.

If you want it to stay up longer, it does help to take it a little bit shorter than perhaps you like. Adding a texturizer when you shampoo (most people recommend Thick n Thicker, but I've not used it) can help.


----------



## lrkellly (Jan 6, 2012)

*Thank-you!*

Thank you so much, you have no doubt saved me, and Sprout, a lot of grief and I will definitely NOT try the thinning shears!! .

I wish I could try lots of different poodle cuts on Sprout, but I don't think I could handle the grief I'd receive... oh men (apologies to those male poodle owners who are happy with / man enough for the poodle-cuts!!)

Teddy-bear clip it is. Thanks again :adore:


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

You know, when I first talked my parents' into getting their first poodle, they were adamantly against any foofoo poodle looks too (in fact, when they brought home their puppy the very first thing I did was shave his face, since the breeder hadn't done it). They moaned for a little bit, but then they got over it. Then, after a few mustached looks, they realized a shaved face is so much _cleaner_, you don't get wet, gross food beard kisses. Then, a little later, they started _asking_ me to do foofoo clips. They discovered that having a dog that can get lots of styles instead of one boring one is actually kinda fun.

There are plenty of other husbands around this board who've gotten totally over their foofoo dog fear, and will defend the dog to anyone who questions their masculinity. So there's hope yet!


----------

